# Road wheel to track wheel conversion?



## schills (Jan 16, 2002)

Can a rear wheel with Dura-Ace body/cassette be converted to a fixed gear track wheel? I have a set of sew-ups that I bought for racing, but always come up with a reason not to use them at the crits. Now that I'm getting into track, I've thought about using these wheels for my soon to arrive track frame. Is a conversion of the rear wheel possible, and is there any reason the front couldn't be used "as-is"?


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

*Can be done...*



schills said:


> Can a rear wheel with Dura-Ace body/cassette be converted to a fixed gear track wheel? I have a set of sew-ups that I bought for racing, but always come up with a reason not to use them at the crits. Now that I'm getting into track, I've thought about using these wheels for my soon to arrive track frame. Is a conversion of the rear wheel possible, and is there any reason the front couldn't be used "as-is"?


Here is one source for the conversion with solid axle, etc.
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/harris/fixed-hubs.html

As for the front, you cannot use a quick release. Whether you can get away with a screw on type skewer with the existing hollow axle is up to your officials. If it's Shimano or Campy, just get the correct length/diameter solid axle and convert it.

TF


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

schills said:


> Can a rear wheel with Dura-Ace body/cassette be converted to a fixed gear track wheel? I have a set of sew-ups that I bought for racing, but always come up with a reason not to use them at the crits. Now that I'm getting into track, I've thought about using these wheels for my soon to arrive track frame. Is a conversion of the rear wheel possible, and is there any reason the front couldn't be used "as-is"?


They make freehub to fixed kits. The only issue I have with them is that you still have a dished wheel. Not as bueno as a track hub. Not as much dish.

As for a front, I've used screw-on QRs for years without issue.

One of my favorite track wheel builds is using an American Classic FW hub and a track axle kit. Makes for a good, inexpensive wheel.

M


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

*You race at a Velo...*



MShaw said:


> They make freehub to fixed kits. The only issue I have with them is that you still have a dished wheel. Not as bueno as a track hub. Not as much dish.
> 
> As for a front, I've used screw-on QRs for years without issue.
> 
> ...


without a reverse lock nut? Scary!

TF


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

In the (going on) 8 seasons of riding and racing at the track, I've seen one chain break, one or two wheels pull forward, various wrecks but NOT ONE cog come unscrewed.

YMMV,

M


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

*freehub conversion*

Surly makes the Fixxer, which replaces the freehub body, accepts a standard fixed cog and lockring, and includes a solid axle, but it is not cheap, around $60 IIRC. It is also possible to weld a freehub body so it no longer freewheels and replace the QR axle w/ a solid nutted one. Shimano BMX cogs fit the freehub splines and work better for SS/FG than a regular multispeed cassette cog. Set one bike up this way and it works fine, have read of others too, but highly doubt this DIY setup would be legal at a velodrome...perhaps somone knows if the Fixxer is??





schills said:


> Can a rear wheel with Dura-Ace body/cassette be converted to a fixed gear track wheel? I have a set of sew-ups that I bought for racing, but always come up with a reason not to use them at the crits. Now that I'm getting into track, I've thought about using these wheels for my soon to arrive track frame. Is a conversion of the rear wheel possible, and is there any reason the front couldn't be used "as-is"?


----------

